# SUMIFS across multiple sheets by column total and filter by date



## anonemous (Dec 22, 2022)

In this workbook I have a main worksheet where data is entered each row by date, then number of conditions in each column.
There is a separate summary sheet to tally off the worksheet and total the sum by the matching date. 

This formula is for example, sum total of column E for the month of September 2022:

=SUMIFS('Team 1'!$E$E,'Team 1'!$B:$B,">=9/1/2022",'Team 1'!$B:$B,"<=9/30/2022")

It works great.


Now I plan to add additional teams, "Team 2" "Team 3" "Team 4" for additional worksheets to the workbook

I made a new summary page and tried this sumifs with indirect, but I keep getting a #VALUE! or #REF error however I write the below formatting for the formula

=SUMPRODUCT(SUMIFS(INDIRECT("'"&$A$16:$A$25&"'"&"!$E:$E"),INDIRECT("'"&$A$16:$A$25&"'"&"!$B:$B"),">=9/1/2022"),INDIRECT("'"&$A$16:$A$25&"'"&"!$B:$B"),"<=9/30/2022")


Any clues where I might be going wrong with this formula? I'm hoping it is just an input formatting error.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

You have a closing bracket after the 1st criteria in the sumifs which should be at the end of the formula


----------



## anonemous (Dec 22, 2022)

Doh! Thank you very much for catching it. All working now!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

Glad to help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

